# AFFECTS: xorg users x11-servers/xorg-server/Makefile



## getopt (Oct 1, 2014)

```
# pkg updating -d 20141001 xorg
20141001:
  AFFECTS: xorg users
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  The WITH_NEW_XORG setting has been activated by default on FreeBSD 10.0
  and above, which allows us to have packages for xorg 1.12 and kde4.

  Please be aware that on systems that only support syscons
  switching virtual terminals or exiting X
  results in a black screen or the last image of their desktop
  (like a screenshot) being presented.  Commands can still be typed blindly.

  Most, if not all, systems should be using vt(4) and this can be enabled
  by setting kern.vty=vt in /boot/loader.conf and reboot to activate.
```

But in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server/Makefile:

```
.if defined(WITH_NEW_XORG)
XORG_VERSION=   1.12.4
XORG_REVISION=  9
PLIST_SUB+=     OLD="@comment " NEW=""
EXTRA_PATCHES+= ${FILESDIR}/extra-clang \
                ${FILESDIR}/extra-configure \
                ${FILESDIR}/extra-new-bad-impl \
                ${FILESDIR}/extra-new-dix_dixfonts.c
.else
XORG_VERSION=   1.7.7
XORG_REVISION=  14
PLIST_SUB+=     OLD="" NEW="@comment "
EXTRA_PATCHES+= ${FILESDIR}/extra-Xext-xace.c \
                ${FILESDIR}/extra-Xserver-os-xprintf.c \
                ${FILESDIR}/extra-include_eventstr.h \
                ${FILESDIR}/extra-os-utils.c \
                ${FILESDIR}/extra-dix_events.c \
                ${FILESDIR}/extra-Xserver-hw-xfree86-common-xf86Config.c \
                ${FILESDIR}/extra-old-dix_dixfonts.c
.endif
```


```
# grep -E -A2 'NEW_XORG' /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk
# WITHOUT_NEW_XORG is set.
.if ${OSVERSION} >= 902510
. if !defined(WITHOUT_NEW_XORG)
WITH_NEW_XORG?= yes
. else
.undef WITH_NEW_XORG
. endif
.endif
```
which means WITH_NEW_XORG has to be set if you want XORG_VERSION=1.12.4

Further more

```
# freebsd-version
10.0-RELEASE-p9

# man vt
No manual entry for vt

# man 4 vt
No manual entry for vt
```
I suppose that this should not be the case?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 1, 2014)

The questions are hard to figure out, but it appears to me that the check is not specific enough.  Systems before 10-STABLE a few months ago did not have vt(4).  Being able to have both vt() and sc() in the kernel at the same time is even newer.

vt(4) is available for both 9-STABLE and 10-STABLE.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2014)

I think the confusion comes from the UPDATING message. It should read "The WITH_NEW_XORG setting has been activated by default on FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE". Preferably added with a specific revision number.


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 2, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I think the confusion comes from the UPDATING message. It should read "The WITH_NEW_XORG setting has been activated by default on FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE". Preferably added with a specific revision number.


No, it's for the whole 10.x branch.
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/Mk ... rev=369693


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2014)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> SirDice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE is OSRELEASE 1000510 and is excluded.


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 2, 2014)

Where? As far as I understand every FreeBSD snapshot with OSVERSION > 902510 will use new Xorg. Heck, I use 10.0-RELEASE and after r369693 removed 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"
```
 from /etc/make.conf and `pkg version` doesn't present Xorg ports with ">". So it's for the whole 10.0 branch or all my /usr/ports snapshots are somehow broken and I don't think that's what happened on each of my five computers (in different locations).


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2014)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> Where?


Look at the code you provided:

```
.if (${OSVERSION} >= 902510 && ${OSVERSION} < 1000000) || ${OSVERSION} >= 1000704
```
Which translates to OSVERSIONS between 902510 and 1000000 or OSVERSIONS above 1000704. This simply does NOT include 1000510.


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, but that was earlier revision. Now it's:

```
.if ${OSVERSION} >= 902510
```
Also, check /usr/ports/UPDATING:


			
				/usr/ports/UPDATING said:
			
		

> The WITH_NEW_XORG setting has been activated by default on FreeBSD 10.0
> and above, which allows us to have packages for xorg 1.12 and kde4.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh, duh.. In that case, yes, you are correct.


----------



## srobert (Oct 2, 2014)

I updated through ports yesterday and now have the new xorg which seems to be working, but can't switch to a console anymore.  I'm running FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-p9, so I'm not sure that entering the "vt" tunable in the /boot/loader.conf would work, would it?  If not, it looks like 10.1 is not far away, so I'll just leave it until then.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2014)

vt(4) requires 10-STABLE, yes.  10.0-RELEASE did not yet support it.


----------



## kpa (Oct 2, 2014)

It may seem rather unwise to switch to the new xorg on 10.0-RELEASE when it doesn't support the new console but 10.0-RELEASE will be EoL'ed pretty soon anyway (January 31st, 2015) so it doesn't matter much.


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 2, 2014)

It seems they also want to remove old Xorg soon, leaving Intel users with 8.4 (if there are any) in the cold.
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/WITH_NEW_XORG


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 3, 2014)

And now it's on for all versions.
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/Mk ... rev=369875


----------

